# Olympic Archery TV Schedule?



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

If you go to www.nbcolympics.com they have a tv schedule. The archery finals will be on USA Network. It says there will be archery online at nbcolympics, but that schedule is not posted yet. We will post what we can from over there. Hope that helps a little.
Julie


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks and good luck to the team!!! I hope you guys can breathe out thereukey:


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Schedule has been posted! Check it out:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings/zone=ET/sport=AR/index.html

GO TEAM USA!:wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Good Luck U.S.A.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Good Luck Nuno Pombo From Portugal


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a PDF version of the schedule.
I wonder how you can record this on a computer so you can watch it later.
Too old to stay up that late and still make it in for work.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Vic Wunderle Site*

Hey Everyone!
Check out www.vicwunderle.com
He is journaling everything and there are a bunch of really cool links on tv sched. and other various things..
GO VIC
GO BUTCH
GO BRADY
*GO USA*


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

*Olympics on the Internet*

I have just read that the only way to see NBC's internet programing is with a VISTA PC. Does anyone know how to watch it on an XP system?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Is Archery going to be on TV at all? Or just the internet?


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Is Archery going to be on TV at all? Or just the internet?


It is. It's on USA. At like 2 AM - 9AM, and maybe later during the day. Along with a many other sports. Coverage should be minimal on TV itself. I'm TiVoing it all but I suspect very little coverage, maybe a hour tops.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

hkim823 said:


> It is. It's on USA. At like 2 AM - 9AM, and maybe later during the day. Along with a many other sports. Coverage should be minimal on TV itself. I'm TiVoing it all but I suspect very little coverage, maybe a hour tops.


That stinks.....


----------



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone...

Here is the link to the NBC Olympic site:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/

Here is the link to the NBC Olympic Archery site:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/archery/index.html

Here is the link to the Olympic Archery Broadcast Schedule for Archery:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_on...=AR/index.html

(The format of the schedule kinda stinks but I figured it out)


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*Early morning :-(*

Well that's a bit early for my tastes. I guess I'll just have to wait and view the matches on YouTube.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm confused about the times, can someone please help me?

So I gather archery is on USA.

How do I tell if the times are AM or PM (Live)?

The link to the times take me to the nbc main website, even the one that is linked to the times takes you to the main page.

If I understand this right, women's gold is on at 5 AM, is this Eastern, central, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

wis_archer said:


> I'm confused about the times, can someone please help me?
> 
> So I gather archery is on USA.
> 
> ...


It seems USA will show the finals live so that would be 5 AM EDT. So women and mens team finals, that's around 30 minutes of coverage more or less. I'm recording the whole program on my TiVo so I'll report what I see.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll be up watching live:wink:


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

AAAh too early for me... I can't wait to quit my job... lol


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I can't make heads or tales with that schedule.

Is there a schedule stating what channel and time it is on in the USA???
I have been watching it on my 15 inch computer in replay but it would be better on my plasma even if I record it on my DVR.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

